# Nissan Murano AC Compressor



## zoolanemedia (May 28, 2014)

Long shot

But can anybody tell me if a AC Compressor from USA car will fit a UK car?

Cant imagine Nissan would engineer two different ac pumps? 

2006 Nissan Murano 3.5 ltr petrol V6.

I can buy a remanufactured part in the USA including shipping and duties for 1/5th of the UK price!

The supplier can't or won't say 100% .

Thanks

David


----------

